# Battlefield Geforce Treiber 285.38 BETA



## WarPilot (26. September 2011)

Wie angekündigt hat nVidia ihren Battlefield Beta Treiber veröffentlicht.



*New in Release 285.38*
Increases performance in Battlefield 3 by up to 38%
Improves overall stability and image quality in Battlefield 3
 Added or updated SLI profiles for Battlefield 3, Dead Island,  Diablo III, Dragon Age 2, Need for Speed: The Run, and Saints Row: The  Third
Fixed a performance regression in 285.27 beta running Crysis 2 (DirectX 9)

Read more about R285 drivers on GeForce.com

*Other Details*
Supports GeForce 6, 7, 8, 9, 100, 200, 300, 400, and 500-series desktop GPUs as well as ION desktop GPUs.
Installs PhysX System Software to version 9.11.06.21.
Installs HD Audio driver to version 1.2.24.0.
Supports OpenGL 4.2 for GeForce 400 series and 500 series GPUs and OpenGL 3.3 for GeForce 8-series and later GPUs.
Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA  C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX  10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI  support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.
Supports GPU overclocking and temperature monitoring by installing NVIDIA System Tools software.
Users without US English operating systems can select their language and download the International driver here.

Performance measured vs. GeForce 285.27 driver on GeForce GTX 570 at 2650x1600 (DX11).
 Win7/Vista 32Bit 
 Win7/Vista 64 Bit 


XP 32Bit 
XP 64 Bit 


 Mobile Win7/Vista 32 Bit 
 Mobile Win7/Vista 64 Bit 



 Release Notes

 
Quelle:  nVidia Forum


----------



## Hugo78 (26. September 2011)

Ah gleich mal saugen.


----------



## darkeivl5 (26. September 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ah gleich mal saugen.


 Vielleicht klapps ja doch mit einer GTX 570 auf Ultra xD


----------



## WarPilot (26. September 2011)

Im Sp möcht ich echt gern auf Ultra spielen aber ehrlich gesagt brauch ich keine Tesselation oder andere Spielereien im MP. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass der Unterschied so krass sein kann, denn bei BC2 war der auch kaum zu spüren.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. September 2011)

In Bc2 gab es auch keine Tesslation sonder nur besser Schatten.

Bin gespannt was der Treiber aus BF3 raus holen kann. Leider kann man das jetzt nicht testen. Hoffe das PCGH eine Test macht zu dem AMD und NV Treibern !


----------



## r|sen_ (26. September 2011)

Ich bin auch gespannt, was mir das Tool & der Treiber für sagenhafte Neuigkeiten + Neuerungen bescheren.. Wird heute abend gleich mal getestet...


----------



## Puffer (26. September 2011)

WarPilot schrieb:


> ...Performance measured vs. GeForce 285.27 driver on GeForce GTX 570 at 2650x1600 (DX11)...


 Da hat Nvidia natürlich die Standardauflösung überhaupt angegeben.  Die Steigerung beläuft sich dann von 10 auf 13,8 FPS oder wie. 
Naja, morgen wissen wir mehr!


----------



## Stricherstrich (26. September 2011)

Puffer schrieb:


> Da hat Nvidia natürlich die Standardauflösung überhaupt angegeben.  Die Steigerung beläuft sich dann von 10 auf 13,8 FPS oder wie.
> Naja, morgen wissen wir mehr!


----------



## Westcoast (26. September 2011)

werde ich auch gleich mal testen, den neuen treiber.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. September 2011)

"Der Treiber konnte keine passende Hardware finden."; erstmal nachgeschaut wer meine GTX 570 geklaut hat .


----------



## EnergyCross (26. September 2011)

wenns wirklich rund 38% mehr performance bei BF3 ist wie ohne den treiber dann hut ab

ich werds erstmal ohne den neuen treiber spielen und dann mit. danach seh ich ja den unterschied


----------



## riotmilch (26. September 2011)

Ich werds erst mal mit dem Treiber probieren den ich jetzt drauf habe und dann *vllt* den Neuen testen.
Ich hab noch den 270.61 und bisher keine Probleme


----------



## Flitzpiepe (26. September 2011)

Also 38 % halte ich eher für eine Werbeaussage. Wenn die soviel mit Treibern herausholen könnten, dann könnten ja alle Kepler überspringen  Aber ist ja auch noch die BF 3 Beta. Vlt stimmts ja doch. Ich warte auf Eure Berichte


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wenns wirklich rund 38% mehr performance bei BF3 ist wie ohne den treiber dann hut ab


 
Wie sonst üblich heißt es auch hier: "bis zu 38%", die 38% sind also wohl die höchste gemessene Leistungssteigerung nachdem man alle Karten und alle Auflösungen durchprobiert hat. Im Schnitt wird die Leistungssteigerung sicherlich weitaus geringer ausfallen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2011)

Wow 38% ? 

Wenn das stimmt nicht schlecht 

AMD zieh die Tage übrigens mit einem speziellen AMD Treiber 11.9 mit


----------



## spionkaese (26. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wow 38% ?
> 
> Wenn das stimmt nicht schlecht
> 
> AMD zieh die Tage übrigens mit einem speziellen AMD Treiber 11.9 mit


 Hoffentlich mit vernünftigem Gnome 3 Support -.-


----------



## Freakless08 (26. September 2011)

Im Linuxumfeld soll AMD (angeblich) mächtig gegenüber Nvidia aufgeholt haben was Treiberqualität betrifft.


----------



## spionkaese (27. September 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Im Linuxumfeld soll AMD (angeblich) mächtig gegenüber Nvidia aufgeholt haben was Treiberqualität betrifft.


Wann?
Ich muss seit ich auf Gnome 3 umgestiegen bin die FOSS Treiben benutzen, weil Catalyst nicht wirklich funktioniert.
Und zwar seit 11.6 oder so  
Das würde mich vom Prinzip her nicht stören, die OpenSource Treiber haben aber kein OpenCL, was wirklich unpraktisch ist


----------



## MourDog (27. September 2011)

Nvidia steht zu seinen Aussagen! Sehr schön^^dann kann es ja auch losgehen .....


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Wann?
> Ich muss seit ich auf Gnome 3 umgestiegen bin die FOSS Treiben benutzen, weil Catalyst nicht wirklich funktioniert.
> Und zwar seit 11.6 oder so
> Das würde mich vom Prinzip her nicht stören, die OpenSource Treiber haben aber kein OpenCL, was wirklich unpraktisch ist




Also ich frage mich wie ihr eure Treiber installiert 
Ich habe seit dem 11.2 nie Probleme gehabt was Qualität etc. angeht !!!

Bin aber mal drauf gespannt auf den 11.9


----------

